# Attack of "The Birds" Costume



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

This is the costume I made for my 13 yr. old daughter this year. She wanted to be Tippi Hedren from Alfred Hitchcock's "The Birds" movie. She got the idea from the Barbie doll with the birds attacking her (she's never seen the movie).
I bought some large crows and then made some paper mache/wire wings for them. Then hot glued black feathers all over them. Did the same thing with some of the Dollar Tree crows. I used safety pins in the birds to pin them on the outfit. (Got the clothes at Goodwill.)
My big idea was to take one of those "Flapping bat" toys and turn it into an animated bird that would be attached to the hat on her head. 
I cut the head off a Raven from Big Lots that had battery powered glowing red eyes. I was able to save the glowing eyes part, so those were on all the time. I attached that head to the bat and then glued feathers all over the bat wings (both sides).
Cut off the bat power switch and wired in a momentary push button switch with a long wire so she could trigger it from her pocket.
I'm happy it turned out as good as it did. It was the best costume I saw all night!


----------



## Mistress of the Abyss (Sep 21, 2007)

Now that is the kewlest costume I have ever seen!!!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is acool costume. That is awesome that your daughter thought of the costume when she never saw the movie.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Awsome costume. Love it


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

i told you before but it needs to be said again , that costume is brilliant  LOVE IT .....


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great costume, Dave. Love the flapping bird and light up eyes on the hat. 

I did one of my bathrooms in The Birds theme this year. Barbie was my inspiration, too. When I was getting the posters online, I came across a movie promo pic of Alfred Hitchcock sitting at a table with fork and knife in hand eating a cooked bird. He was quite the humorist in a twisted sort of way. I put the picture on the air freshener can, you can see it in the daylight pic. It would've been great to have your daughter in costume at my party with that fantastic costume! I can just picture her running out of the bathroom screaming.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wow! Your bathroom is awesome! Did you paint the fence on the wall or was that already there? I probably would have put the loose end of the toilet paper roll in one of the bird's mouths. LOL Did you have bird sounds in there too? Looks great!
Thanks for the compliments on the costume!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

What a brilliant costume! The flapping wings are an especially nice touch! If she ever wants to get rid of it I would gladly take it off your hands


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I love this costume! That is just so perfect - the flapping bird on the hat... I want!


----------



## the halloweenie (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job!


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Thanks, Dave. I painted the fence and sky on the bathroom walls because I hated the color that I picked, so I was going to have to paint it again anyway. What a great idea, I wish I would have thought of putting bird sounds in there. Maybe next year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

I really love that - looked great.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Thanks, Johnny!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Really good Costume. Better, even, than THIS- 


'The Birds' Barbie [PIC]


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Excellent costume, very creative!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Wolfman said:


> Really good Costume. Better, even, than THIS-
> 
> 
> 'The Birds' Barbie [PIC]


Thanks, Wolfman! Actually that's what gave my daughter the idea for the costume. I bought two of those Barbies at Big Lots last year and she wanted one of them.
Then, around September she tells me she wants to be this for Halloween! LOL

Thanks, Glass Eye!!


----------

